
Dunning-Kruger on a massive scale: we're bad at recognizing misinformation - newman8r
https://www.quod.us/article/people-overestimate-ability-to-recognize-fake-news
======
dmfdmf
Someone didn't get the memo.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12918362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12918362)

~~~
newman8r
Do you know of a better term to describe a cognitive bias where people are
quantitatively overestimating their ability? If so I'll gladly use it in the
future.

